# It's Olympic time again!!!



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

The winter olympics are one of the few times I stayed glued to my TV for sports. I love them. Im a big fan of all the downhill skiing competitions, the bobsled, the luge, and of course hockey. I haven't really kept up with skiing this year so I am kind of in the dark this time around, as to who are the favored. Sorry that Herman Maier is out of competition this year, with an injury. Anyone else a fan of the Winter Games? Anyone watch the Opening Ceremonies? They were all right. Had a few highlights, but I was glad to see that they dealt with the Sept. 11th issue without overplaying it. I was looking forward to watching ski-jumping qualifing highlights, but snow and high winds kept the event from taking place today. They are now rescheduled for Sunday, and I am off, so I hope they televise them live!!!:bounce: :bounce: 

I guess since I live in the Midwest, with no mountains around, I have to live vicariously though the athletes of the winter olympics!!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I woke up in the morning just to see the opening ceremony 
It was facinating!!!! Fascinating!!!

I am a sports lover and since Olympics are coming home in 2004 everybody here is very strongly intersted in the events in Salt Lake City. 

It's so cold and different from Greece there!!!

May the powerful and immortal Olympic Spirit warm the athletes heart in order to achive the original meaning of the Olympic Games : The Fair Play

Thanks Pete for starting this thread


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Figure skating is my favorite. The opening ceremonies were fun to watch, esp. when each country came out, and we got to see the stats on each team. Who knew there's a Fiji team??


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Yes, I love all the African, and Caribbean teams with only 1 or 2 team members, though you have to give them credit for trying. Most of these people had never seen snow before they signed up for bobsled teams, and have had very little practice on actual snow. I admire their spirit. And isn't that truly what the games are suppose to be about?!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

These events have always been the highlight of sports for me ever since I was a little kid. So exciting..

It's hard to believe it's been 30 years since Munich.

I loved the little boy who skated with the 800 other skaters, He plays ice hockey


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I like watching pretty much all of the winter events. I wish Salt Lake City all the best with these games. This time round though I'm pretty sure that the Hockey is going to be about the only thing I'm watching, my favorite player is on our team, Jarome Iginla, I remember watching him play junior with the Kamloops Blazers, I don't know if it's a record, but one game he did score 5 goals. 
OK, this is getting a little off the topic of the olympics, but I just thought seeing as I am talking about hockey right now, that I would mention that from all of the junior teams, the most currently active NHLers are products of the Blazers organization.
Anyways, good luck to all the athletes.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Did anyone see the torchbearer from Colorado - the young man in the wheelchair? his name's Chris Waddell, a quadriplegic due to spinal cord injury, and a member of the SCI family web I belong to. He was awesome!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Pete, I don't know if NBC will cover to much live. I love to watch on TV. 
Hey, what is this skeleton thing all about. It looks like a pad with runners. They said they brought it back from the 40's. This looks way cooool!
Momo, the only time I will watch figure skating throughout the year. Its beautiful dancing. I know most are waiting for the falls, but that's the worst part for me. I can't immagine the disappointment.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

All three NBC stations are carrying the olympics, so there will be a lot of coverage, which is great because you know that regular NBC will be showing lots of figure skating, at the expense of other events. But, hey, that is what pays the bills, because that is what the American population tunes in to watch.

I love the skeleton event. Just waiting for a killer crack-up (sick aren't I?). Any sport where you travel 80+ mph with your head mere inches from the ground has got to be great!!


----------

